# Ελληνική και Ξένη Ακτοπλοΐα - Greek and Foreing Coastal Navigation > Φορτηγά Οχηματαγωγά (Ro/Ro - Car carriers) > Ξένα πλοία (Foreign Ships) >  Grande Europa

## vinman

*Το Grande Europa χθές έξω απο τον Πειραιά!*

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87119

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 87120

----------


## τοξοτης

*Grande Europa* heading for the port of Setubal

http://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Grimaldi_Lines_ship.jpg

----------

